# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Tiệm 'sinh tố' cà phê ngon tuyệt cho dân Hà Thành sành điệu - Cafe Hà Nội

## hangnt

Gọi là “sinh tố” cà phê cho thuần Việt vậy thôi chứ đây thực chất là các loại cà phê phong cách Ý độc đáo được pha chế bởi thứ cà phê xay thơm phức kết hợp với các loại sô cô la, kem tươi và bánh…

Nếu cách đây vài ngày, có ai đó mời tôi bất kì món đồ uống nào có liên quan tới 2 chữ “cà phê” thì chắc chắn sẽ chỉ nhận được cái lắc đầu thật dứt khoát. Bởi với tôi – một cô gái nói "không" với kích thích thì cà phê là thứ đồ uống mà độ “kinh khủng” của nó chỉ xếp sau mỗi rượu. Tất nhiên nó có mùi thơm hấp dẫn nhưng như vậy thôi chưa đủ át đi cái vị đắng ngăn ngắt, cái cảm giác cồn cào, khó chịu đến khó thở mỗi khi tôi lỡ uống chừng nửa tách cà phê con con. Tóm lại, tôi đã từng nghĩ không có bất kì loại cà phê nào có thể nằm trong từ điển ẩm thực của mình. Ấy vậy mà một cái “duyên” đã đến khiến tôi buộc phải làm những điều không phải là tôi.

Đó là một buổi chiều cuối tuần, được anh bạn thân khá sành điệu dắt tới một nhà hàng rất xinh xắn nằm trên đường phố Huế sầm uất có cái tên – Lemon Café. Ban đầu tôi cứ ngỡ đây là một tiệm cà phê bình thường như bao nơi khác. Có ấn tượng hơn chăng chỉ là không gian quán rất lịch sự, ấm cúng nhưng vẫn mang hơi hướng thật trẻ trung. Những bộ ghế da tông sáng, chiếc khăn trải bàn kẻ caro sắc màu, ánh đèn vàng dịu nhẹ, hay vài lọ hoa xinh xắn cũng đủ khiến tôi thấy có thiện cảm và bắt đầu hứng thú với nơi này.







Không gian rất thích hợp với các bạn trẻ và dân văn phòng
Như thói quen mọi ngày, tôi định gọi cho mình một cốc nước cam vắt - thứ đồ uống mà tôi "tôn sùng" vì cho rằng nó vừa đẹp da vừa bổ dưỡng. Nhưng chưa kịp lặp lại thói quen này thì tôi đã bị anh bạn tinh quái chặn lại: "Hôm nay, em đừng có gọi thứ nước cam muôn thuở nhé. Ở đây người ta không thích phục vụ những loại đồ uống 'tầm thường' thế đâu". Nói rồi anh đưa tôi tờ menu của tiệm. Quả thật, với một đứa thuần Việt đến "quê mùa" như tôi thì tấm menu này đã làm tôi... hoa mắt. Toàn những cái tên hết đỗi "Tây là Tây" kiểu như: Mango-Kiss, Bingo, Summer, San Francisco, Chocolate Cookie, Mocha...

Còn đang "loạn đao pháp" chưa biết nên gọi gì thì anh bạn bắt đầu giải thích: "Đây không phải là quán cà phê bình thường đâu em, phải dân "sành ăn, sành chơi" một chút thì mới biết. Ở đây chỉ chuyên bán Smoothies, Mocktail và các loại cà phê phong cách Ý thôi. Pha chế cầu kì, tỉ mỉ lắm! Uống thì... quên sầu! Con gái bọn em chắc càng thích mê đấy! Mà em không thích cà phê phải không? Thế thì hôm nay anh sẽ mời em một cốc cà phê để cho em thay đổi suy nghĩ ".

Lúc này tôi mới bắt đầu để ý đến những bàn kế bên. Quả thật, khách đến đây đa số là các bạn trẻ hoặc dân văn phòng nom khá lịch sự. Tôi thấy trước mặt họ là những loại đồ uống xanh xanh, đỏ đỏ tầng tấng lớp lớp trông thật hấp dẫn, bắt mắt. Hơn nữa, nhìn cái cách họ nhâm nhi món đồ uống của mình thì tôi đoán anh bạn mình chắc không nói xạo.

"Cho một Frappuccino caramel và một Chocolate Cookie", anh bạn tôi nhanh miệng gọi 2 loại đồ uống với cái tên rất kêu. Một lúc sau, nhân viên bưng ra 2 cốc cà phê nhưng tôi nom nó hệt như 2 cốc sinh tố vậy. Frappuccino là thứ dành cho tôi. Một cốc "sinh tố" chia làm 3 tầng. Tầng dưới cùng có màu nâu nhạt, tầng thứ 2 như một lớp bọt sủi ngà ngà, và trên cùng là lớp kem tươi trắng muốt kèm những viên sôcôla bé tí xiu. Vốn thận trọng với cà phê, nên tôi rón rén xúc thử một thìa nhỏ thôi. Cảm giác của tôi là... hoàn toàn bất ngờ. Vị ngọt, thơm, ngậy hòa quyện với nhau làm tôi quên bẵng mất đó chính là cà phê - thứ mà tôi vẫn thường "ghét cay ghét đắng". Chẳng những vậy, mặc dù giữa một ngày trời khá rét mướt, thế mà cái mát lạnh của món đồ uống không hề làm tôi e ngại, tôi cứ hết "xúc" lại "hút" một cách khoan khoái. Thậm chí tôi còn tò mò, tiếp tục "chõ" sang cốc của anh bạn mình, và một lần nữa, tôi trải nghiệm thêm được điều thú vị. Chocolate Cookie không ngọt ngậy nhiều nhưng nó thơm bùi lắm. Đúng như cái tên, nó cho tôi cảm giác như vừa được nhâm nhi miếng bánh cookie quết sôcôla, nhưng lại đọng lại trên môi vị cà phê thơm nồng.



frappuccino caramel



Chocolate cookie
Nhìn tôi có vẻ như đã bị "mê hoặc", anh bạn lại quảng cáo thêm như để tỏ rõ sự sành sỏi của mình: "Em có nhìn thấy chiếc máy pha cà phê đằng kia không. Cà phê ở đây là loại cà phê hạt nguyên chất. Khi nào khách đến người ta mới bật máy và pha cà phê, sau đó cho thêm nguyên liệu rồi chế biến thành các loại khác nhau. Kể cả kem tươi cũng vậy, nhà hàng tự làm nên ngon ngậy lắm. Nói chung, tiệm này còn nhiều thứ để em khám phá. "Rổ giá" thì so với nhiều nơi là khá rẻ, trung bình khoảng 50.000 đồng/cốc. So với một số thương hiệu như coffee Bean thì giá chỉ bằng 2/3...".



Chiếc máy pha cà phê từ những hạt cà phê hảo hạng nguyên chất



Cà phê ở đây còn bán take away và delivery
Còn tôi, trong lúc anh bạn thao thao bất tuyệt "thể hiện" thì tôi đã kịp "tu" hết cốc cà phê của mình. Có lẽ như thế hơi thiếu tinh tế để thưởng thức cà phê, nhưng cái ngon đến bất ngờ của nó đã làm tôi chẳng thể chậm rãi hơn được.

Có thế nói, buổi thử nghiệm để thay đổi tư duy mà anh bạn dành cho tôi hôm nay rất thành công. Kết quả là khi nhìn thấy dòng chữ "take away", tôi đã chẳng dại gì mà không gọi thêm 2-3 cốc nữa mang về cho người thân và có ý định khoe với mọi người rằng: tôi đã chính thức biết uống cà phê.







_Địa chỉ: Lemon Cafe, 25B phố Huế, Hà Nội_


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

*Bạn có thể xem bản đồ địa chỉ Lemon Cafe tại: Lemon Cafe*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Thực đơn hấp dẫn, quán nhìn ấm cúng ^^
Tuyết đó

----------


## khoan_gieng

Nhìn đồ uống lẫn đồ ăn đều ngon cả  :cuoi1: 
Lần sau phải rủ đám bạn đến đây mới được

----------


## jhonnyboy

quán này nhìn dễ thương đó

----------


## Amp21

Khoái món Chocolate cookie quá  :love struck:

----------


## pigcute

Nhìn mấy miếng bánh ngọt kìa
dễ thương quá

----------

